# Hifonics Olympus VII amp



## lud6328 (Apr 22, 2012)

Good condition. Auction ends in less than 2 days. Thanks.


Hifonics Olympus vii Old school car amp | eBay


----------



## KSUWildcatFan (Jun 11, 2006)

Mmmmmmmm

My wallet hurts just looking at it. Looks nice though!


----------

